# What is a Peri Bottle For?



## henhao

This is on my list from the birth center, and I have no idea what I'm supposed to do with it. Anyone know?


----------



## fiddledebi

It's to squirt your underside with when you go to the bathroom after the baby is born. If you tear, your urine stings as it touches the sensitive spots, so you fill the bottle with warm water and squirt it on yourself as you pee. It's also good for cleaning yourself during those early days of lots of lochia.

Ain't motherhood GLAMOROUS!?! :LOL


----------



## indie

It is to rinse of your genitals when you use the potty. You'll probably be sore especially if you tear and wiping doesn't feel very good for awhile.


----------



## iris0110

I think I may be the only one who loves peri-bottles. I love them for clean up during AF, and other times (like when I am having hemroids). I also keep one filled with water and wipe solution for diaper change time. Lets hear it for the peribottles. :LOL


----------



## cheeseRjedi

As already stated, they are used to spray on yourself when you use the bathroom. They are AWESOME! It made me feel sooooooo much better during the first PP week. I didn't realize it would sting down there when I peed and it really helped soothe that whole area. It also works well to clean out some of that leftover ****.


----------



## beaches1098

You can also prepare a haling herbal solution and then put it in the peri bottle and squirt it on you to help after birth. I found it very helpful.


----------



## QDB

AND...it is a fabulous bath toy - my 26 month ds still plays with an extra one from our homebirth

:LOL


----------



## ObsessiveAndrea

I ordered a couple extra because they are great for washing baby hair, it works like a mini sprayer.


----------



## snugglebutter

I love the peri bottle too! It's so nice during AF. I wish I would have known about them years ago.


----------



## hunnybumm

I loved mine as well, though it has mysteriously dissapeared.







I tore and I used it for the first couple of months. However it kinda sucked because it was in December/January and it takes our water a long time to heat up. So I got stuck squirting myself with freezing cold water a few times.







It's also great for AF and help you feel a bit fresher.


----------



## purplemama

I love the peri bottle, too! I had stitches that started to itch, and it's wonderful for aiming and giving a hard squirt to soothe that itch! Plus, as a pp said, it's great for getting extra gunk off that just won't drop off on it's own. :LOL


----------



## LoveChild421

I couldn't have lived without my peri-bottle for the first week or so! I didn't tear but had 2 tiny skidmarks that burned so bad everytime I had to pee if I didn't use the peri-bottle.


----------



## TCMoulton

I used my peri bottle to squirt water just before I started to pee - I quickly learned that my skid mark wouldn't burn from my pee if I has the water streaming in that direction just a few seconds before I started to go - it helped immensely!
It was also helpful to clean my backside when, in the early days after delivery, I didn't have the greatest reach around ability to be gentle and my hemorohhoids needed a bit of TLC...


----------



## rareimer

i had a c-section, and STILL loved my peri bottle...it is great for cleaning up all the lochia and junk down there...and i found i was itchy from wearing pads all the time, and it felt wonderful to squirt a bit of cool water down there.


----------



## Llyra

I still have mine, 10 months PP. Once I no longer needed it for myself, I started using it to rinse DD's hair in the bath. It gives a light stream that does the job without getting water in her eyes. I also used it once to flush out her eye when I got some carpet fuzz stuck in there. They're really handy!


----------



## Feathere

so, henhao, now you know the secret of the peri bottle!! It really is a wonderful thing, both post partum, during af, and as a bath aid for a baby or toddler. I plan to get two for this delivery, since I lost my last one and dd has a thing for bottles that squirt.

anything else on your list make you go 'hummm'?


----------



## zjande

Where does one get one of these fabulous peri bottles?


----------



## Annielou

Very embarrassing question to ask after those very informative descriptions of the peri bottle (which I had no idea what it was either!) This is our first baby and I was not entirely aware of all of those things you mentioned...specifically lochia.......what is that? What is the gunk that is supposed to drop off? Sorry about this but it's all new to me and now I'm nervous that I don't know what this stuff is.


----------



## Mama K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annielou*
Very embarrassing question to ask after those very informative descriptions of the peri bottle (which I had no idea what it was either!) This is our first baby and I was not entirely aware of all of those things you mentioned...specifically lochia.......what is that? What is the gunk that is supposed to drop off? Sorry about this but it's all new to me and now I'm nervous that I don't know what this stuff is.









Lochia is basically your postpartum "period." It will probably be quite heavy at first, and then after that may continue lightly for up to a couple months... Fun, huh?


----------



## lillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annielou*
Very embarrassing question to ask after those very informative descriptions of the peri bottle (which I had no idea what it was either!) This is our first baby and I was not entirely aware of all of those things you mentioned...specifically lochia.......what is that? What is the gunk that is supposed to drop off? Sorry about this but it's all new to me and now I'm nervous that I don't know what this stuff is.









and i might add its not very, um, pleasant.


----------



## ObsessiveAndrea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillian*
and i might add its not very, um, pleasant.

I might ad that I think it smells funny.... really funny.







:


----------



## indie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande*
Where does one get one of these fabulous peri bottles?

At a medical or midwifery supply store. Here's one that carries them:

In His Hands

If you deliver in the hospital they'll provide one.


----------



## j.adams

Annielou said:


> Very embarrassing question to ask after those very informative descriptions of the peri bottle (which I had no idea what it was either!) This is our first baby and I was not entirely aware of all of those things you mentioned...specifically lochia.......what is that? What is the gunk that is supposed to drop off? Sorry about this but it's all new to me and now I'm nervous that I don't know what this stuff is.


Peri bottles are an easy way to keep your nether parts clean, especially if you have stitches or hemmorhoids, which are painfully sensitive to wiping. I love peri washing so much I do it every time I use the toilet now. It makes me feel fresh and clean.


----------



## jennifer91

last time around i used hibiclens in my peri bottle as an antiseptic and since my midwives recommended it i thought it would be semi natural but i just looked it up and thats not the case...so has anyone else used something natural in their peri bottle to help their stitches heal?


----------



## NaturallyMo

Let me make sure I add one of those to my list too!


----------



## apeydef

The hospital gives you one Mo!
I just used water.


----------



## gabeyho

You can always add some witch hazel to the water in the peri bottle, or any other astringent/toner that will feel soothing and make you fresh. I used witch hazel in mine for the first week or so. That's what is in the tucks pads, if I remember correctly.


----------



## apeydef

I would make sure witch hazel is safe while BF though. It's not safe while pregnant.


----------

